# wie Bild richtig bearbeiten



## david82 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese hier immer wieder mal gerne mit, aber leider weiß ich immernoch nicht wie man ein Bild/Foto richtig bearbeitet.
Ich habe einige fotos von meinem bmw gemacht, und möchte nun das diese wirklich prof. aussehen. Fotos sind aber leider nur in einer normalen 5mpixel digicam gemacht. 
ist es möglich, dass diese fotos so ähnlich aussehen wie viele hier im showroom?
oder muss ich noch was besonders beim fotografieren beachten?

anbei mal 2 Bilder, damit ihr seht was meine cam hergibt...
auto1
auto2


bin über jede Hilfe dankbar 

Grüße
David


----------



## ojamaney (23. August 2007)

Was genau willst Du denn mit den Bildern anstellen? Ein paar Details wären hilfreich.
Wenn Deine Cam die Bilder im 32bit-Tiff-Format abspeichern kann, solltest Du für die Weiterbearbeitung dieses Format wählen. Dann kann man zB mit Photoshop die Beleuchtung nachträglich verändern.


----------



## Cherrywine (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

mit der von dir beschriebenen Kamera lassen sich gute Aufnahmen machen, da sei unbesorgt. 

Bei den beiden Fotos fällt mir auf, dass sie am unteren Rand ziemlich abgeschnitten wirken. Da würde ich schon beim Aufnehmen des Motivs darauf achten, dem Objekt mehr Raum zu geben - idealerweise nimmst du die Bilder vor einem Hintergrund auf, den du auch beibehalten möchtest.

Da die Umgebung auf deinen Bildern hingegen eher störend wirkt, solltest du die Autos erst einmal freistellen (ausschneiden) und dann einen passenden Hintergrund anlegen, der die Wirkung unterstreicht, die du ausdrücken willst (zum Beispiel schwarz für Eleganz, usw.).

Und was du dann als nächste Schritte bearbeitest, hängt davon ab, welche Effekte du erzielen möchtest-


LG
Cherrywine


----------

